# Some models



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I started my own mice club last year, together with another breeder. It's called the BKMV (Belgische Kleurmuizenvereniging).
Now, we're busy making an own book with all the colors, genetics, behaviors, etc.
last friday, I made some pictures of some colors here, to use them in the book. So please don't take those pictures to use them on other sites, or whatever =) Thx


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Very nice pictures
does your club have many members so far?


----------

